# What size should my hognose be for breeding?



## Oramis (Nov 30, 2018)

My first post here so I hope I'm doing it right

I recently acquired my first female hognose ready for my first breeding project I'll be starting next year. She is currently 3-4 years old.

I've heard female hognoses need to be around 300 grams to breed but my issue is she is almost double this (506g) and her previous owner informed me she is currently underweight to breed, she is 84 centimetres in length (33 inches) and I was wondering if a particular ratio between length and weight was needed. Also adding she has successfully bred in the past with 17 eggs this summer so it's just the weight I'm worried about as I don't want to risk her getting eggbound or anything due to her large clutch sizes. How much should I get her weight to before breeding?

Here is a photo of her (excuse the quality as it's dark and my camera isn't great)










One last question, due to her being rather on the large scale would I need a larger male to pair with her or would a snake of the average breeding size and age suffice?

Thanks in advance~


----------

